
Show HN: Calendar for Visual Cortex - spacegangster
https://lightpad.ai?hn
======
petargyurov
Interesting. I have spatial sequence synesthesia [0] and number form
synesthesia [1] and this feels a little weird to look at. It disagrees with my
mental model of dates. But that's just me.

\---

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Synesthesia#Spatial_sequence_s...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Synesthesia#Spatial_sequence_synesthesia)

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Synesthesia#Number_form](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Synesthesia#Number_form)

~~~
spacegangster
thanks for the perspective! how do you perceive time then?

~~~
petargyurov
It's very hard to describe as it's a structure that exists in my "mind's eye"
and difficult to understand it. In fact, what I am about to write will
probably sounds a bit bonkers.

I am able to switch to different views depending on the scale. For instance,
when thinking about the week I see one thing than when I think about a period
spanning years.

The week-view is very much linear at the start of the week but something weird
happens near the weekend - it kind of twists back to the start - I can see the
following week when I am thinking about Saturday or Sunday.

The yearly-view does a similar thing around winter and spring. The depiction
on your site is actually somewhat representative of the general shape - if you
take it and twist it a bit in 3D space you kind of get to what I see.

I realise all of this sounds insane haha. I honestly didn't even know it was a
_thing_ until a few years ago when I happened to read about it.

~~~
spacegangster
Whoa, ok. I'm even a bit jealous!

I know that many people perceive time as a spiral

~~~
petargyurov
Feature request: synesthesia view ;)

Anyway, cool project, I hope it takes off. My only feedback would be that the
minimalist website design makes it a little hard to parse information
(especially the pricing screen).

~~~
spacegangster
haha, yeah thanks for the praise. I'll look into parseability.

------
spacegangster
I think linear layout lets you use your excellent visual cortex for planning,
freeing up your consciousness to focus on the tasks at hand. It also has notes
and tags Brutally honest feedback is welcome. I'm also looking for early
adopters. Integration with Google Calendar is on top of my dev stack.

